# Cateye Padrone?



## gboro (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new mountain biking computer. I've read quite a few reviews and see that the Garmin 500, 510, and 810 are highly recommended units. Problem is, they're expensive and I'm not sure I need all of the functionality these computers provide. Unless someone is able to convince me otherwise, I think a basic wireless unit that tracks trip mileage and current speed is all I really need. I was considering the Cateye Padrone as I like the large display and simplicity. Tracking my route via GPS and publishing my results is not something I'm interested in doing. Thoughts? :madman:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

GPS is not necessarily about publishing your results for anyone, though most people do this with it. Really, GPS makes it easier to tally things for yourself. If you are interested in keeping a tally, consider GPS.

With that said, if that doesn't get you interested, then don't bother. If you just want running mileage and time for your current ride, and you have no interest in keeping a record of those numbers, a basic bike computer will be fine. They will keep a running tally of your mileage, also, but generally won't give you any kind of statistical breakdown like you can do with GPS data.

When considering a wireless computer, you have to keep in mind the transmission distance between the sensor and the head unit. Longer travel suspension forks can cause problems for some computers. I don't know about this one, and the product page makes no references to transmission distance or strength. Also, there is potential for interference, especially from headlights and riding underneath high tension lines.


----------



## gboro (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks NateHawk! Researching which computer is right for me has been a difficult process. As with anything, everyone has an opinion good, bad, or indifferent. The Garmin units are very popular. The Garmin 500 or 510 is not out of the question, just hate buying gadgets with functionality I'll never use. Most of the recommendations I've received have been for GPS units...keeping a running tally of past rides could definitely be useful.


----------



## gboro (Aug 1, 2011)

Took the plunge and purchased a Padrone. $55 delivered from Amazon. Big display and simple design...exactly what I was looking for. Setup was a breeze. Very happy with purchase.


----------



## de8212 (Jun 17, 2008)

Considering replacing my failed strada wireless with the padrone. Is yours still working ok?

Any other thoughts on a computer in this range? Not looking for gps.


----------



## gboro (Aug 1, 2011)

Padrone is working great, no complaints. Really like the large display. I mounted mine in line with the bike stem.


----------



## de8212 (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you get an aftermarket mount or does it come with a mount to mount it in front of the stem?


----------



## gboro (Aug 1, 2011)

Mount was included.


----------

